# Properly retiring a Kindle Keyboard



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

In the next few days I'll be retiring my K3 and I want to do it right.
I'm thinking of putting it in a ziplock baggie in a drawer to keep dust out of it. What about the battery? Is it okay for it to go long periods without recharging, or should I "top it off" every couple of months? I don't expect to ever need it again and it won't bother me to wait for a charge if I do need it. 
Any other advice you can give me is greatly appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Is it meant to be your back up? I keep my back up handy. It's in its cover and lives on my desk or bookshelf, depending. I was happy to have it one night 'as I'd not paid attention to the battery and got a warning. But I wasn't done reading -- so I was able to quickly switch over to my back up and put my regular one on the charge.  I do check it periodically to see how the charge is holding and plug it in if it's low.  You can probably leave wireless off, though, if you're not regularly using it.

If you don't use a cover, I'd suggest storing it in the box it came in, but a plastic bag would work as well. I'd not put it in a drawer, though, if just in a bag; I'd worry something could get tossed on it and damage the screen. Or get a cheap slipcase for it.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey again Ann,
Yes, I have a good Marware Eco-Vue case for the KK:

http://www.amazon.com/Marware-Eco-Vue-Kindle-Leather-Keyboard/dp/B0046A8YEO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1416152447&sr=8-4&keywords=marware+kindle+keyboard+case

And it would only be used in an absolute emergency as we will now have two PWs. 
Is there any harm in letting the battery run all the way down?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Probably not.  It should charge back up o.k. in a few hours.

I had a back up to my back up when I got the voyage -- a basic kindle purchased in 2011 -- and ended up giving it to a friend's son. His had gotten broken and they didn't have the funds to replace it. He was very excited -- and so much better than letting it sit on a shelf.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Ann,
When I got my KK, it was completely dead.  Note I bought it used.  Plugged it into the car charger on the way home and within about 15 minutes,  it came back to life and holds a charge fabulously.  Come to think of it, the other kindles were the same way.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Lithium batteries such as in the Kindles only discharge very slowly when the device is not in use.

However... if a lithium battery is left "flat" for a significant length of time, it can be terminally damaged.

So my recommendation would be simply to switch it on every couple of months and check the charge level. If it's OK, leave it, but if it's getting low then charge it up.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Morf said:


> Lithium batteries such as in the Kindles only discharge very slowly when the device is not in use.
> 
> However... if a lithium battery is left "flat" for a significant length of time, it can be terminally damaged.
> 
> So my recommendation would be simply to switch it on every couple of months and check the charge level. If it's OK, leave it, but if it's getting low then charge it up.


This is my understanding, though so much of the knowledge on rechargeable batteries is lore rather than science.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies, but, ummm… nevermind.  
The KK is unretired and is now my Travel Kindle! It still works fine and having it as the one that leaves the house works out great.
Thank you for the advice!


----------

